# Genuine Nissan/OEM Parts,Accessories,Clothing



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

www.irontoad.com


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *www.irontoad.com *


Not much for Honda yet... That my other life.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *www.irontoad.com *


 It's just a Nissan dealer I got all that stuff if you want it. Just ask Slurppie.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Genuine Nissan/OEM Parts,Accessories,Clothing*



Hardcore said:


> *It's just a Nissan dealer I got all that stuff if you want it. Just ask Slurppie. *


you can definately hook a brotha up


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore, will ya send me a keychain and a set of rear floor mats if I promise not to post that link again?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Hardcore, will ya send me a keychain and a set of rear floor mats if I promise not to post that link again? *


 Why just the rear mats?. You don't have those diamond plate ones in the front, like the ones I saw on .net do you? Besides they only come in sets of four.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NO, I bought the fronts off of ebay for $20 bucks. I wear my mats out pretty easily and wanted an extra set.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *NO, I bought the fronts off of ebay for $20 bucks. I wear my mats out pretty easily and wanted an extra set. *


 What's your interior color or trim code off you door frame I'll see what I got.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Charcoal cloth. I'll take a genuine Nissan OEM lint remover as well.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Charcoal cloth. I'll take a genuine Nissan OEM lint remover as well. *


 I got mats in stock but there new, can't break up a set. That OEM lint remover didn't work so Nissan quit making it.


----------



## KISS 1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Mats!*



Hardcore said:


> I got mats in stock but there new, can't break up a set. That OEM lint remover didn't work so Nissan quit making it.


I just bought a 2002 Altima 3.5 5sp. and the mats are looking kind of shabby!! What kind of deal do you have for new OEM charcoal ones??


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

KISS 1 said:


> I just bought a 2002 Altima 3.5 5sp. and the mats are looking kind of shabby!! What kind of deal do you have for new OEM charcoal ones??


Sent you a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't forget about us!!! We sell OEM parts at 20% off list and have a massive inventory. Most of our OEM parts are not online yet with all the aftermarket parts we sell, but PM me if you need specific parts and I can add them to the web in no time.


----------



## softwaretailor (Sep 2, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment to write and tell you how much we appreciate Sterling Products LTD service, they Specialize in Child-Friendly Clothing, they are the kids clothing manufacturer.


----------



## 240sxdriftr (Jan 17, 2011)

KISS 1 said:


> I just bought a 2002 Altima 3.5 5sp. and the mats are looking kind of shabby!! What kind of deal do you have for new OEM charcoal ones??


Speaking of floor mats guys I've got new OEM mats for Versa Sentra Altima Maxima Rogue Murano Xterra Pathfinder Frontier Armada Titan also I've got center caps you can PM me or email me if anyone's interested [email protected]


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Got an Altima 3.5 excellent condition. Its black and with shiny rims.


----------

